# Bad Advice | Kelly Blue Book Recommends 10 Best Cars For Uber Drivers



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...-10-best-cars-for-uber-drivers-300190819.html*


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

chi1cabby Is it the new car aspect of this that you don't like or do you just generally disagree with the list ? Not trolling, just curious.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

First thing that occurs to me is how many miles are they including in 5 year cost of ownership. They don't say. 
Second:Buying new for the warranty also just doesn't make sense because you will hit 36K miles pretty quickly. By that reasoning I should look for a 2 year old car with low mileage and get the warrantied mileage on the rest.
Third: Vehicle requirements vary widely so blanket statements are pointless. In RDU land there is no vehicle inspection. I think a 10 year old car is the cutoff. So buying an 8 year old car cheap and beating on it till it dies is likely the most cost effective way to go in many regions.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Davesway10 said:


> chi1cabby Is it the new car aspect of this that you don't like or do you just generally disagree with the list ? Not trolling, just curious.


Exactly!
Has this KBB expert even looked at the UberX Rates? All of the cars are 2015 models, with the exception of 2016 Camry, with 5 Year Cost to Own upwards of $30,000. UberX/Lyft Car Age requirements permit cars as old as 15 model years in many markets.

_"If you're looking at driving for one of the car services like Uber or Lyft, there are certain requirements you have to meet, *including having a newer car in good condition*, and this list helps rideshare drivers identify good vehicles for that use," said Jack R. Nerad, executive editorial director and executive market analyst for Kelley Blue Book's KBB.com. "To participate with a ridesharing service you might use your current car, rent a car from Enterprise or subscribe to an alternative car service like *Flexdrive,* which includes the vehicle, insurance, all maintenance and roadside assistance in a single payment1._









*http://www.kbb.com/car-news/all-the...-drive-for-uber-heres-what-to-buy/2000012746/*

_*New vs. Used:* There's no shortage of late-model used cars sitting on dealers' lots as Certified Pre-Owned units, and lower mileage models are certainly great candidates for Uber or Lyft service. But there are benefits to a new car besides virtually no miles on the clock, such as a longer warranty, plus a new vehicle will make it easier to pass the *Uber vehicle-inspection requirement. *_

He has no idea that Uber's Vehicle inspections are fairly cursory, if required at all:
*Uber Car Inspection is a Joke*


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

I agree to an extant, Brand new is a horrible idea. 1st year depreciation is the worst you'll ever see. Do some research and you can find some great deals out there on newer used vehicles. Chicago has a great used market and as a result I buy nearly all my vehicles there. I bought a 2014 Chevy Cruz 2LT with 16,300 miles for $13,400, remainder of the factory warranty and clean car fax. Locally, same car similar miles (at the time) was $17,500. Even had a regular pax who sells fleet cars for enterprise tell me that I got it for $300.00 under wholesale. My point, I think, is that while Brand new is bad so can be too old. Depreciation on one hand maintenance on the other. Ultimately though, your financial situation should really dictate what you do. If you are broke and desperate then a payment of any sort is probably a step in the wrong direction with current rates.


----------



## Vanstaal (Nov 25, 2015)

Looks like some people just paid KBB to advertise for them. A 3 year old or older is a good start. No need to spend the extra cash and get buried in debt.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> First thing that occurs to me is how many miles are they including in 5 year cost of ownership. They don't say.
> Second:Buying new for the warranty also just doesn't make sense because you will hit 36K miles pretty quickly. By that reasoning I should look for a 2 year old car with low mileage and get the warrantied mileage on the rest.
> Third: Vehicle requirements vary widely so blanket statements are pointless. In RDU land there is no vehicle inspection. I think a 10 year old car is the cutoff. So buying an 8 year old car cheap and beating on it till it dies is likely the most cost effective way to go in many regions.


^^^
PLUS.... my warranty states plainly and in bold text that the vehicle will not be used for livery, taxi, delivery service, or any commercial enterprise.


----------



## Uber Roanoke Robert (Aug 31, 2014)

I have driven over 50,000 miles total (Uber and personal) since February 2015. So a 36,000 mile warranty wouldn't last me long.

I bought this 2008 Acadia at 105,000 miles with new tires. Now at $161,000 and finally just ordered new snow tires to use until March. And boy did I need new tires.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Davesway10 said:


> I agree to an extant, Brand new is a horrible idea. 1st year depreciation is the worst you'll ever see. Do some research and you can find some great deals out there on newer used vehicles. Chicago has a great used market and as a result I buy nearly all my vehicles there. I bought a 2014 Chevy Cruz 2LT with 16,300 miles for $13,400, remainder of the factory warranty and clean car fax. Locally, same car similar miles (at the time) was $17,500. Even had a regular pax who sells fleet cars for enterprise tell me that I got it for $300.00 under wholesale. My point, I think, is that while Brand new is bad so can be too old. Depreciation on one hand maintenance on the other. Ultimately though, your financial situation should really dictate what you do. If you are broke and desperate then a payment of any sort is probably a step in the wrong direction with current rates.


Brand new cars can work.

But only if you intend to keep it for at least 5 or 6 years and maintain it properly.

If you want to change your car every year or so then clearly used is the way forward.


----------



## JHawk (Oct 27, 2015)

I suppose one way to utilize this list is simply to ignore the 2015 model year recommendation and seek out used previous model years of the same cars. Not sure about the long-term reliability and cost to own of Kia, Hyundai and a couple of others, but based on reputations of Honda, Toyota and Nissan, the Civic, Prius Corolla, Camry and Altima models might be decent Uber candidates 

***full disclosure I drive an '08 Altima so there might be some bias and/or wishful thinking in that comment***


----------



## Uber Roanoke Robert (Aug 31, 2014)

I first started Uber in a 2011 Corolla i had used for Red Cross courier stat work delivering to regional hospitals. Bought it in 2012 with 43,000 miles, traded for the 08 Acadia last Feb when it had 242,000 miles. No breakdowns, only maint.


----------



## Nucleus (Mar 18, 2015)

I would exclude the Kia's and the Hyundai's off the bat, too expensive for maintenance. 

I am happy in my 3 series, but the best UberX car is probably a $9000 used Nissan Leaf with fast charging.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

JHawk said:


> I suppose one way to utilize this list is simply to ignore the 2015 model year recommendation and seek out used previous model years of the same cars. Not sure about the long-term reliability and cost to own of Kia, Hyundai and a couple of others, but based on reputations of Honda, Toyota and Nissan, the Civic, Prius Corolla, Camry and Altima models might be decent Uber candidates
> 
> ***full disclosure I drive an '08 Altima so there might be some bias and/or wishful thinking in that comment***


I can attest that the hyundai is better than some folks may realize. I had an '04 Sonata that I bought new. I just stopped driving it early this year after 11 years an 250,000 miles. I still have it, and with a few thousand dollars work it would be road ready again.


----------



## UberfromHell (Nov 25, 2015)

I still think buying 2007-2009 toyota prius is a safest bet, you can still use an 07 as uber x for more lesss 2 year period, also prius is a car that really keeps the resale value, its excellent on gas, and it is very dependable. Only problem is its extremely ugly and looks like a shoe box but it will save you money for sure.. I just sold my 07 prius with 320,000 miles for $3500 and it was still running fine.


----------

